# When is April 1?



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

I know it seems obvious, but when does April 1 start. Eastern time, mountain time? When can we call in to get the $200 rebate?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

it's some time after at least 3 am eastern I think, but just call during the day, why the urgency to do it the minute the clock strikes


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

For special offers, the day begins at 6am eastern most of the time. But as BFG mentioned, there is no need to call in at 6:00:01! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> For special offers, the day begins at 6am eastern most of the time. But as BFG mentioned, there is no need to call in at 6:00:01!
> 
> See ya
> Tony


Well I believe there's quite a pent-up demand from those of us suffering through the woes of the 921, and I understand there is short supply of the 622's. So I'd like to be at the front of the line if I can.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i think there is. as long as the lead times are right now for getting a 622 installed, i'd much rather call at 6am and get a 3 week out install rather than wait till noon and have all the installs in my area be 5 weeks out  I'm not "in a hurry" to be first I just don't want it to be June when I receive my 622


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

knealy said:


> I know it seems obvious, but when does April 1 start. Eastern time, mountain time? When can we call in to get the $200 rebate?


Since this is not leap year I think April 1st falls somewhere between March 31st and April 2nd.


----------



## Lorax (Apr 22, 2002)

Hopefully the fact this is "April Fools Day" is just a coincidence :lol:


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm going to be on Wake Island (in the middle of the Pacific Ocean) for a job until April 3rd. Would everybody please wait until the 4th before ordering the 622? I don't want to be at the bottom of the list. :lol:


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Jim Parker said:


> I'm going to be on Wake Island (in the middle of the Pacific Ocean) for a job until April 3rd. Would everybody please wait until the 4th before ordering the 622? I don't want to be at the bottom of the list. :lol:


Which side of the dateline is that on? Maybe you could call a day earlier than everybody and claim that it is April 1 where you are.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

IowaStateFan said:


> Which side of the dateline is that on? Maybe you could call a day earlier than everybody and claim that it is April 1 where you are.


:thats:


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

Jim Parker said:


> I'm going to be on Wake Island (in the middle of the Pacific Ocean) for a job until April 3rd. Would everybody please wait until the 4th before ordering the 622? I don't want to be at the bottom of the list. :lol:


For all you know, that's where the Dish Customer Service Center is stationed! You may be able to walk next door and do it in person. :rolling:

Otherwise, buy a sat phone...


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

liferules said:


> For all you know, that's where the Dish Customer Service Center is stationed! You may be able to walk next door and do it in person. :rolling:
> 
> Otherwise, buy a sat phone...


SHHHHHH!!! That's supposed to be a trade secret!!!!
D*'s got a base on Guam, I hear.....:thats:


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Do you suppose the "weekend" CSR's will be up-to-speed? How many will be working in advanced tech support, I wonder?

Brad


----------



## topom (Jan 4, 2004)

waltinvt said:


> Since this is not leap year I think April 1st falls somewhere between March 31st and April 2nd.


Since when did a leap year affect the month of March? Leap years only add a day to February, so April 1st is ALWAYS between March 31st and April 2nd.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

When the 1 Feb HD offer was started they announced it would not be available until I think about 2:00 AM mountain time. They had to reset their computers for the new days info.

Rick R


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

You should wait till the Denver Call center is fully staffed else you may get the India call center and they wont know whats going on.

I would call around 9 Mountain time.


----------

